# Great visibility, good shooting with good people



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Report for 4/28. What a great day on the water!!! The visibility was 40+ at each site. I went out with He Who Shall Not Be Named (Billybob+), John (Telum Pisces) and Captain Delynn. I'm a bit surprised that I got the invite being that my only other interaction with Billybob was a heated argument on another post :whistling: Anyways, the guy is awesome. He has been diving since I was a fetus and really knows his stuff. I don't consider myself to be a brand newbie, but I sure felt like when I was with these guys. :notworthy: They showed me the ways of shovelnose lobster and grouper/jack/snapper species identification. 

I got my first taste of shovelnose lobster and I'm in love. Can't wait till next time. 

Anyways... We did a 4 tank dive each at 8 private reefs. We got a big heap of shovelnose, 17 triggers, 3 red grouper, 2 lane snapper, 1 scamp, and 1 big mangrove. Enjoy


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great video! I especially liked the dophin shots.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice video.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice, fresh and intresting editing techniques! Is that a Contour camera?...noticed the laser dot in the lizard shot. What editing software?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

When someone says "great viz" you kinda think it will be ok at best but dang man that is UNREAL!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, Its a gopro, I think the red light is some weird reflection from the sun.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

And I'm using Corel visual studio x3


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Man that was an awesome video production! was the last spot the one that Jon got his 6 bugs? what about the "tailgate" picture of the full haul?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Man that lizard jump was awesome. Great video. Nice haul.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Noooooooo...do not ever say "he whose name shall not be spoken" was awesome. That sin is unforgiveable. If BB gets wind of it his head will enlarge yet once again. You must always speak of him in negative terms. That is the only way this can work.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Incredible video! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

unfortunately, the picture of the full haul didn't come out. I took about 20 and every one of them is blurry. I knew the gopro was bad in low light, but didn't know it was THAT bad.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It was good diving with you James. I'll dive with you anytime. Great video. You got some of my shots on video. :thumbup:

Wish you would have had the bottom time for me to show you those shovel nose. But there's always next time. And yes Bill, that last spot was where the lobsters came from.

Till next time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, that was awesome, I loved the video!:thumbsup:
I can't wait to get out this weekend, my mouth is watering already


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Who's cat is that, billybob's?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Who's cat is that, billybob's?


Correct, it belongs to he who shall not be named


----------

